# Kobe sustains left foot injury



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Kobe sustains left foot injury *EDIT* Plantar Fasciitis*

Not good news. Hopefully just a knick knack injury.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2004111029

_....Bryant received treatment for a left foot injury after the game. ``It just hurts, but you suck it up.''.... _

I couldn't believe how poorly he was shooting the ball against Memphis, I knew something had to be wrong.

EDIT: Crap, it's actually plantar fasciitis. 

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakers11nov11,1,4534634.story?coll=la-headlines-sports

Then, as if adding injury to insult, Kobe Bryant emerged from almost 45 minutes of postgame treatment to reveal he has been struggling with plantar fasciitis in his left foot, a condition in which connective tissue in the arch of the foot becomes inflamed and painful.

The condition can become chronic and has caused NBA players to sit out games, although the Lakers are believed to have caught it in its infancy and Bryant is expected to play Friday against the Orlando Magic.

"It's one of those things you have to jump on early so it doesn't linger," said Bryant, who made four of 19 shots and had 20 points. "My body heals fast."


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

I knew it. Me and a friend were wondering if something was wrong with one of his feet. 

He was moving awkwardly at times.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Oh boy, not good at all... :nonono: Kobe's as tough as they come though, I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Well, you know there's hope that it's only a knick knack injury since he actually did play and the fact that he was moving pretty damn well (though clearly, as we mentioned before, his body language was different tonight).


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I hope like hell that he isn't hurt that badly because he's the key to everything. 

He didn't have his normal spring, he usually kills Battier and he wasn't really challenging him as far as going all the way to the basket. 

Injuries have real hurt the team. A healthy Divac, Slava and George and we might be on to something. They've been through the wars.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well if it is bad and serious.. Odom and Butler will have to run the show, but I doubt it's anything serious for Kobe


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh boy, Kobe's foot problem is actually plantar fasciitis. Crap. :no: 

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakers11nov11,1,4534634.story?coll=la-headlines-sports

Then, as if adding injury to insult, Kobe Bryant emerged from almost 45 minutes of postgame treatment to reveal he has been struggling with plantar fasciitis in his left foot, a condition in which connective tissue in the arch of the foot becomes inflamed and painful.

The condition can become chronic and has caused NBA players to sit out games, although the Lakers are believed to have caught it in its infancy and Bryant is expected to play Friday against the Orlando Magic.

"It's one of those things you have to jump on early so it doesn't linger," said Bryant, who made four of 19 shots and had 20 points. "My body heals fast."


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Troy Murphy missed virtually all of last season with the same condition if im not mistaken.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ssmokinjoe</b>!
> Troy Murphy missed virtually all of last season with the same condition if im not mistaken.


Murphy had a much worse version of it, though. In fact, take Doug Christie as one recent example, who recovered from plantar fasciitis in 5 weeks after having a corporeal shockwave procedure. Assuming Kobe really did catch this thing early enough, it's very doubtful he'll need a shockwave procedure, and more likely he misses a couple games (knowing him, he may not miss any). 

That said, if at all possible he should miss next week's games against the Bulls and Clippers, since the Lakers could beat both those teams without Kobe.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, if he misses 10+ games, say goodbye to the playoffs. Honestly, the team needs him to do anything. This could be a good thing if Odom was playing better, then the other guys could grow their roles and Kobe returns. 

Ah well, this is disappointing to hear. Hope he will be fine.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I think Sheed had this same condition last year and he looked awful at times. This takes a long time to heal.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Great. If this turns out to be serious we're going to be lottery-bound. Good thing they caught it when they did.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

This is never good news BUT they caught in ealier and hopefully they can treat now so it doesnt get worse over time. Rashard lewis has the same problem and hes still putting up big #'s. It is a tricky and odd injury tho. I hope Gary vitti and the boys treat kobe like a king


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

DAMN. Didn't I PREDICT THIS??

But, I at least gave him until the All Star Game before his "invisible" injury.


EDIT: Read the LA Times article, an dit seems to me that he is laying the groundwork for an easy IR stint when it becomes unbearable for his ego to take all of the losses. So, my prediction is still in the running --- out by the All Star Game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I've had plantar faciitis. Its a really odd injury in that it seems to come and goe. Somedays you don't feel it and can move around great and then it hurts like hell and you start running funny. 

What this tells me is that Kobe has to cut back his minutes and Odom and Butler have to step up their games. 

Kobe has to play around 37-38 minutes. Those 45 minute nights have got to stop it'll inflame that injury even more.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

This is an injury that a lot of players get. Wally missed more than half the season last year with this. 

If a week off with treatment would heal him to 100%, then the Lakers should do it.
Kobe can miss 5 games and come back healthy. Playing like this is going to be difficult for him and the team.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this is the bad part of gaining a lot of weight. 

anyway, I read on msnbc(dont feel like digging up the link) that the Lakers think they caught it in time for it to heal fast. It lingers if you dont treat it at the beginning, and the Lakers staff think they caught in in time so it wont be serious.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I wonder with these high school kids coming out what will happen to them as their career progresses? Look if Kobe went to college for even 2 years that's nearly 100 NBA regular season games/training camp/preseason that his body wasn't subjected to at a young age. Add that to the fact that he's gone way deep into the playoff the last 5 years (atleast 16 games each season) and you get a lot of wear and tear on the body. I wonder if these guys (especially KG and Kobe who've gone to the playoffs) will end up retiring at younger ages compared to the guys who went to college because of injuries


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> DAMN. Didn't I PREDICT THIS??
> 
> But, I at least gave him until the All Star Game before his "invisible" injury.


So plantar facititis is an invisible injury now huh? 

Why are you such an*edited*


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> DAMN. Didn't I PREDICT THIS??
> 
> But, I at least gave him until the All Star Game before his "invisible" injury.


Why would a man who loves to play fake an injury . 

The couch where you potatoe is atrophying your brain.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

if Kobe missed 5 games, then Lakers don't have chance to make the P.

if T-Mac missed 5 games, Rockets still can do it.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would a man who loves to play fake an injury .
> ...


Not only that but the Lakers are 3-3, not 10-25. It's not like he's "bailing" because he knows that we're going to suck.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I am pretty sure Grant Hill was held out by plantar fascilitis.

Jake Voskuh had surgery because of it in the offseason I think.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sole on Ice for Bryant, Lakers
All-Star guard’s foot injury isn't likely to cost him any games in the near future, but it is cause for concern.










ORLANDO, Fla. — Clinically it's called plantar fasciitis, but it's otherwise commonly known as a really sore foot.

The Lakers know it by yet another description: It's what's bothering Kobe Bryant.

The Laker star has been diagnosed with the condition, which can be as ugly as it sounds and can affect careers as quickly as it appears.

Forward Wally Szczerbiak of the Minnesota Timberwolves sat out 53 games last season because of it. Peja Stojakovic and Rasheed Wallace have battled it in recent seasons. Doug Christie and Rashard Lewis, a 34-year-old veteran and a 25-year-old up-and-comer, have been affected by it this season.

Bryant's condition was caught early and diagnosed within days of the first sign of soreness on the underside of his left foot. He is not expected to miss any games in the near future, but he had better get used to postgame treatment sessions that border on 45 minutes.

"Hopefully, the treatment will work and it will go away," Laker spokesman John Black said. "Only time will tell."

[More in URL]


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

I hope it goes away because I just traded for him in my fantasy team.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> I hope it goes away because I just traded for him in my fantasy team.


I hope it goes away because the Lakers really need him at 100%.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is why it was stupid to play the man 40+ minutes in the pre-season. Rudy T you dope. :upset:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope it goes away because the Lakers really need him at 100%.


Oh yeah, that too. :laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I had plantars fascitis all through last football season.. The arch on my left foot felt as hard as my elbow. With the right tape job and a hard shoe plate, I was back at it again. Basketball is obviously much different than football though.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Bryant Is Optimistic About Foot Problem*

Bryant Is Optimistic About Foot Problem

Kobe Bryant walked up to the practice court and stopped short, toting a menacing-looking black box in his left hand.

Bryant did not practice for a second consecutive day, instead watching and waiting as electrodes drove a therapeutic electric current and anti-inflammatory medicine into various parts of his left foot in an effort to curb the plantar fasciitis he was diagnosed with last Wednesday.

Bryant is expected to play tonight against the Clippers, but his progress will be measured game by game, even quarter by quarter.

"I've got the swelling down a lot," Bryant said Tuesday. "My foot feels a lot better than it did. We'll try to heal this thing up. My sense is it's gotten a lot better. I'll just see if we can't have the same kind of jump [today]. Hopefully, we'll be able to keep it under wraps for the rest of the season."

[More in URL]


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Thanks for update Cook.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Bryant Is Optimistic About Foot Problem*



> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Bryant Is Optimistic About Foot Problem
> 
> Kobe Bryant walked up to the practice court and stopped short, toting a menacing-looking black box in his left hand.
> ...



Soooo, when the Clippers start to put THE BEAT-DOWN on the Lakers tonight, Kobe's foot will start hurting????

His alleged injuries don't fool anyone anymore because everyone in the League believe them to be suspect.

QUESTION: Will Kobe be able to take his beating like a man OR go out with a sore left foot?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yea he's faking this injury.. How dare us to believe otherwise.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Bryant Is Optimistic About Foot Problem*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will you get lost. The average NBA fan doesnt even know Kobe is having problems with his foot. If it was up to Kobe, him and Gary would be the only ones who knew. 

Go waste your time somewhere else.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: Bryant Is Optimistic About Foot Problem*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




your so *Please dont curse* man its funny


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Bryant Is Optimistic About Foot Problem*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call on the game tonight *No Dynasty*.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

More rest: Bryant sat out practice Thursday, the third time this week, to rest his sore left foot. He played 45 minutes Wednesday night, including all 24 in the second half, despite suffering from plantar fasciitis.

Bryant said he is progressing with the injury and will play tonight against the Phoenix Suns, who average a league-high 106 points per game and will put Bryant's foot to the test in a fast-paced game.

"I think it's a great sign because this morning when I got up, it didn't set me back," Bryant said. "It didn't feel any worse than it did prior to the game. Which is a good sign. This is a good day to rest. Tomorrow it should feel even better."

http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~29583~2544488,00.html


----------

